# Pitched roof felt repair



## a5h911 (Jan 11, 2012)

Whilst installing some solar panels I inadvertently penetrated the felt on a pitched roof in 2 places ( approx 50mm tear). The customer now wants me to replace the whole run of felt which will result in removing the ridge and tiles for a length of about 8m. Does anybody know the industry standard for felt repairs? I would normally replace the felt over 3 rafters providing the usual laps

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

You a roofer? How could you tear the felt without breaking tile?


----------



## a5h911 (Jan 11, 2012)

The tile had been slide up to expose the rafter to make the fixing for the roof hook. We missed the rafter and that is how the felt was damaged.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

No sheathing boards on the roof?


----------



## a5h911 (Jan 11, 2012)

The roof is of a pretty standard construction roof tiles on battens over felt fixed to rafters


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just tie in new felt as needed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The felt can be slit and new felt slid beneath the old with a minimum overlap of not less than 3", but preferrably more. Is the felt saturated on hot asphalt? Old tile roofs used to be first be hot mopped, but I don't think anyone does that any more.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

You're thinking Fla. with their low pitch, plywood decks, and silly codes. He's in UK, or even a Kiwi.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

How big a hole/holes did you make?, im sure a good flat roofer could make a good repair!
Cheers
Dave


----------

